# Honey Run Apiaries



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I've ordered queens from Tim for the past 3 years. I think it was 3 years.... I can't remember exactly but I think I got 18 queens from him this past season. He has always been helpful.

His location which is similar to mine can cause difficulties with early orders due to the fickle weather. However, I feel that he does his absolute best to make good and gets them to you ASAP if he is delayed.

I would definately buy from him again.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Second that: great service and good queens. Also Tim was very helpful answering a question about the FREE plans for making woodenware on his site... I'm a big fan of the ventilation boxes.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thumbs up here....


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

I've gotten some carni queens from him and they did/are doing very well.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Agree Tim is top notch. I have built his ventilation box tops for all my hives.


----------



## Locust n Honey (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow, wish I could say the same. I ordered an all-season ventilation top January 4th and can't get any action from him or whomever there. Frustrating.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I e-mailed them on Feb 5th wanting to place an order for some queens... still no reply. 

I've since ordered them elsewhere from another local reputable supplier who responded to me the same day. Customer service is just as important as offering a quality product. 

There may be a good reason they put me on the back burner, but patience is not one of my strongest virtues. I guess I just expect to be treated the same way I treat my customers.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I appologize for the delays. Health problems and the weather have kept me out of the shop. Your top will go out by monday.

@Mike, I did reply late on the 5th. I don't know why you didn't get it. 

-Tim


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

Well i can say that every queen i got from tim is doing well and i will keep ordering from him and his wife even called me one time when they were going out of town and asked me about a queen and she was sent to me alive and in great shape so yes tim has my vote and so does his queens. Hey tim do you build 8 frame equipment if so drop me a PM we might can do more business.

Thomas


----------

